# You all HAVE to see what I found...



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, how cute he is! Thrown out like a piece of trash. But his fate has now changed. Bless you for rescuing this little guy. My Jackson was part cattle dog, so I have a soft spot for them.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh my god, he is gorgeous! Thank goodness you found him! Im sure you will find him a fab home...I think you should be calling him Lucky!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's adorable. I wonder if someone nearby is missing a puppy? He looks pure bred to me too. Did you check for a micro chip? Ike was chipped before we brought him home. Maybe this little guy was too. I can't believe someone tossed him out with the trash. Hope you find his home or a good home to adopt him into.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He is a cattle dog and gorgeous at that!.
Hey,what's one more dog!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad you found him in time! He's adorable. I'd be keeping him...LOL. I already have two, but I wouldn't be able to let him go! I hope you find a great home for him.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Aww he is cute. If I didn't live so far away I would definitely take him. I'm sure he is going to find a good home somewhere around your area. If not let me know


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a doll! Thank you for saving him.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You are an absolute angel for saving him. I'm sure you'll find him a wonderful home.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He is adorable!!!!!  Thank you for bringing him in out of the cold!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cute puppy!! He has a very mature face.. And that is so sweet of you to take care of him until you find him a home. I am sure someone needs a good farm dog right?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

He is adorable. So glad you got that poor baby out of the cold.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I think youve been adopted....


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

He sure knew where to flop. What a lucky guy! And how wonderful you are for helping him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are an angel. He is a little cutie!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is a cute little guy! Hope he finds a pefect home soon.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Oh he is adorable! I love the spot on his back. I bet he'll be in an excellent new home in no time.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He is adorable.
I think your Golden will miss him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, he might be the next Skidboot/Skid Boot!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

WLR said:


> I think you've been adopted....


Thats what I'm worried about:doh: he is such a doll. so happy, no potty accidents, and DH loves him...

I've never "clicked" with male dogs & we have soooo much going on right now. not only do we have the blind baby llama, but Blush came into heat today.:bowl: it is crazy around here!

There is a cattle dog rescue about 20 miles from here. if we can't place him soon, we might contact them for help...maybe:curtain:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Sad story about the tossed out pup...what a Cutie! A Blind Llama needs a Seeing Eye Dog...maybe Buck came for a reason...  I will watch for following reports...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You for saving the little guy~hmmmmmmmmm failed foster 101???


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

He is such a cutie! Before I read your post I was thinking that he must be a full blood or close cattle dog. Glad to see you and others agree. 

I can't believe someone would through the poor little guy out. He may be lost. Check for a microchip to be sure.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a precious little guy! I think you may have been adopted. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh what a cutie! The only thing better than puppy breath is stinky puppy breath. Good luck in your decision <cough> adoption.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I just called DH at work to tell him Blush votes adoption...she won't stop licking him & I have had to stop her several times from carrying him around the house!

Where he was located there is no way he got lost, he was in an old barn surrounded by corn fields. I spoke to the owners of the only non-vacant house in the area, they hadn't seen him before.

He is getting his first shots on Friday, I'll check for a chip then.

I wonder if he may be a breeder (term used loosly...) cast off. He isn't marked correctly & is rather timid. It is obvious that he has never been indoors before, so sad!

He's such a good pup though. still no accidents, he has been very good about sharing toys with Layla & Blush, no issues with food aggression, and is very quiet in his crate. I have a feeling this boy will be staying...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he is just a real cutie. I think someone has a new buddy to play with and love. HINT HINT!!!! He looks like he is fitting in nicely. Thank goodness you were able to save him. It was meant to be.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo! I want more picture please! He is worming his way in, isn't he...


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

aww how could not keep that little guy look his already making him self at home. whats one more 2 dogs isn't much more work then 2. So glad you were able to help the little guy i agree we need more pictures of the little guy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is so cute, thanks for taking him out of the cold, you're an Angel!
Sounds like he might of found a new home already!
My husband always said "what's one more":wavey:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BTW love you're new signature, I think some one is home


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

ok here's a couple more! one is his "look how nicely I sit in my crate" pose. the other shows off his mis-marked side. I love his little ears & the way he cocks his head when you talk to him, he's making it hard not to get attached!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

His gorgeous


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yup he is a Heeler alright. He looks like a cutie pie. You already have him in your Siggy how can you rehome him anymore LOL.
I understand since I'm at my doggy limit also.
I hope you find a good home for him that understands the Cattle dogs. They can be a challange (I know) I have a 13 year old ACD myself. I got her when she was 2 years old and I didn't know anything about the breed prior to getting her, Well lets just say we had our ups and downs. But we grew together and she became the best dog. Now she is just a soul of a dog just awesome.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

P.S. He could help you work your Llhamas eventualy:. AND out of experience Goldens and Heelers go well together. The Retrievers used to be her sheep LOL.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What a cutie! I love his face and his ears...looks like he found a home  How awesome of you to take him in....it makes me so angry to think that people just dump animals like that!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Sad story about the tossed out pup...what a Cutie! A Blind Llama needs a Seeing Eye Dog...maybe Buck came for a reason...  I will watch for following reports...



Haha..what she said! Buck is a really good looking pup, love his markings.

And isn't it mentioned in the Forum Rules that ..."once inserted into signature line, the pup pictured is most definitely your very own..." ?

We'll have no rule breaking here, missy! ROFL...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, yeaaaaah...you've named him and added him to your signature. 

Five bucks says he doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is one lucky puppy for finding you- he hit the jackpot for being rescued. I cannot, just cannot, understand how someone could dump a pintsized puppy in the cold night and drive away.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He sounds like a keeper! And Blush agrees!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Five bucks says he doesn't go anywhere.


I'll see your five and raise you ten....dog biscuits, lol. We'll send 'em to Buck as a home-warming gift


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how wonderful that you found him! whether you actually keep him or not, thank you for getting him on his way to a good home.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

moverking said:


> Haha..what she said! Buck is a really good looking pup, love his markings.
> 
> And isn't it mentioned in the Forum Rules that ..."once inserted into signature line, the pup pictured is most definitely your very own..." ?
> 
> We'll have no rule breaking here, missy! ROFL...


Dang, I knew I should have read those rules!:doh: 

he is making this too easy. he LOVES the crate & stayed there without a fuss until 9 this morning. It is Blush's BIG crate & is clean & dry.

He does have quite an independent streak. which is a breed characteristic, but could also come from fending for himself for who knows how long He doesn't follow me around the house like my other pups have & he is perfectly content to be alone with a chew bone (that he stole from Blush...)

Makes me wish we still raised beef. he is already chasing the girls & nipping their heels... If he stays we will have to work on that, he won't be allowed anywhere near the llamas. They are guard animals & will kill a dog in seconds. I have a feeling there will be an issue with the chickens as well...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I forgot about the dog issues with Llamas....they _will _go after a dog.
My neighbors have a passle of llamas, who routinely escape and come to my house to visit.....nothing like a dozen llamas in your driveway in the morning:uhoh:
I can't get the pics I have of them to display:no:


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh he is TOO cute! I just love his ears. I have to join in and say that I agree, looks like he found a forever home


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh good lord is he adorable!!
At least he's safe, warm and fed now. Whether you decide to keep him or find him a good home, I think his fate just took a dramatic turn for the better!


----------

